# Thomas County



## burkecoboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Got an open invite to a plantation to hunt deer, would like to know some info on what to expect.

Thanks, Josh Holland


----------



## Jim McRae (Sep 13, 2005)

Which one? I know just about all of them. Quail is the #1 commodity, so most of the management is geared toward them. But there have been some awesome whitetails taken from Thomas Co. plantations over the years.


Jim M.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 13, 2005)

Step 1, need to know which one...


----------



## Jim McRae (Sep 26, 2005)

I've managed to drag myself to the woods twice so far. I got winded one morning hunt by two different deer and saw nothing on a afternoon hunt last week. Still too hot for me and extremely dry in South Ga. We're getting some light rain now, but food plots are not looking good. Muscadines are nonexistant, as are persimmons. It's still too early for acorns to be falling around here and I haven't glassed the white oaks yet, but the water oaks don't look too good. I do have some acorns on my big live oak in my yard so maybe there will be scattered trees w/ nuts, which is fine w/ me. Too many acorns mean less deer movement IMO. Anyway, send me some motivation, I'm having a hard time getting fired up this year. Maybe it's the heat. I'm sure it won't take but one good cold front and I'll be ready to hit the woods hard.



Jim M.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 28, 2005)

Jim, You seeing anything over your way yet? I've been out back four times in the last two weeks and nada. I had hoped this cool week would get 'em moving... I'm gonna try and hunt some this weekend, 'cause Monday and Tuesday they say its supposed to get hot again. When do you reckon the search phase of the rut will get here?


----------



## ugabowhunter (Nov 1, 2005)

a little excitement for y'all thomas countians. we got 500 acres in north thomas county, towards moultrie from ochlocknee, almost to the colquitt line. i saw 5 bucks in a peanut field at 5:00pm a couple weeks ago. saw 4 does the next a.m. in old planted pines. if you can, stick with the peanut fields. there are still plenty of nuts left after they have picked them. let me know what y'all are seeing. i plan on hunting the in-laws place over thanksgiving.


----------

